# Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be "Black, White And Flat All Over"



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

> Apple’s new iOS 7 will be unveiled at the upcoming WWDC on June 10th. Rumours are that the OS will receive a complete “software overhaul” and scrap the “realistic images” in favour of a “flat” design. 9to5Mac, who’s been incredibly reliable over the years, has written an in-depth piece from insider sources about the upcoming features within iOS 7.
> 
> The site reports that the OS will come with a few new features, but mostly sport design enhancements that will see it be “black, white, and flat all over.” Apparently Jony Ive, Apple’s SVP of Industrial Design, wanted to shed the “texture-heavy” iOS of past years (designed by Steve Jobs and former iOS chief Scott Forstall) by making “his mark on every corner of the operating system.”
> 
> ...



A cheap java OS image is coming in my mind now.

After steves jobs, Apple is loosing it.IMO,It might give a clean and neat look, but colors look better.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be "Black, White And Flat All Over"  Read more: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be "Blac*

the whole textures and depth in icons thing was for the stuff to give the appearance of expensive materials... the embossed felt look in game center, the wood in compass, the leather in notes

all of that looks good, but artificial nonetheless, maybe there is a better way to do it. 

Any design change decisions are not set in stone anyway, they can change again in the next update. jony ive was the designer of this current round of products even when jobs was alive, there are maybe a handful who can do that job better than him.


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be &quot;Black, White And Flat All Over&quot;  Read more: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be &quot;Blac*

It "might" look good and might turn out to be much much lighter

You never know, android 5 may also go flat?


----------



## Shah (May 25, 2013)

*Re:*



theserpent said:


> It "might" look good and might turn out to be much much lighter
> 
> You never know, android 5 may also go flat?



WP8 already went flat.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be "Black, White And Flat All Over"  Read more: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be "Blac*

uh if they go ahead with this, they may be breaking some of their own human interface guidelines 



> *Use color and shadow judiciously to help the icon tell its story.* Don’t add color just to make the icon more colorful. Also, smooth gradients typically work better than sharp delineations of color.



and



> *Portray real substances accurately.* Icons that represent real objects should also look as though they are made of real materials and have real mass. Realistic icons accurately replicate the characteristics of substances such as fabric, glass, paper, and metal, and convey an object’s weight and feel.



src

and



> *Consider replicating the look of high-quality or precious materials*. If the effect of wood, leather, or metal is appropriate in your app, take the time to make sure the material looks realistic and valuable. For example, Notes reproduces the look of fine leather and meticulous stitching.



src


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2013)

It may be flat ... it may be , u can say, "copying" ... but do keep in mind that when Apple does it , its something BIG!!!


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2013)

BTW, who's gonna look in detail about the realistic texture in an icon. What matters is the function that gets invoked, when it is clicked on;
However, Design & looks are always a speciality on i-Products.

With the Jobs gone, no one's gonna MAKE(pun intended) the developers/designers to make it more realistic.


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2013)

Steve Jobs has designed the next two iterations of iPhones before his demise, so .


----------



## quagmire (May 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> BTW, *who's gonna look in detail about the realistic texture in an icon.* What matters is the function that gets invoked, when it is clicked on;
> However, Design & looks are always a speciality on i-Products.
> 
> With the Jobs gone, no one's gonna MAKE(pun intended) the developers/designers to make it more realistic.



I think things work at a more subconscious level. The moment iOS is mentioned you get the images of homescreen with those icons designed with great attention to detail..

BTW, I wonder how the new task manager/ open apps manager will look like.. 
Greatly looking forward to see the ability to open multiple apps or 'Real multitasking', on the iPad at least. If this feature is missing I won't even look at iOS again..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Apple is apparently also testing new panels/widgets that could see easy access to WiFi, Airplane Mode, and Bluetooth (like on Android).



so, crapple will get another $hitty patent for this  and then will sue Google for copying what apple copied from android itself


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be &quot;Black, White And Flat All Over&quot;*



quagmire said:


> I think things work at a more subconscious level. The moment iOS is mentioned you get the images of homescreen with those icons designed with great attention to detail..



Am not dejecting your point. But no one's gonna look at the icons like this in their real life (maybe except few) ..

*static.blogo.it/eletronicoblog/stevejobs_04.jpg

It will be just like ..

*blog.moscreative.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/iphone460.jpg

So, even they put extra efforts in that minute thing to make it more realistic - it will be noted only by few people..

*
iOS 7 Prototype: *(neowin.net)

*www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/flat-design.jpg


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2013)

As per tradition, there won't be a major hardware upgrade. iPhone 5S or whatever will not have any major upgrade. Its the software that will see a major change. Apple's WorldWide Developers Conference 2013 tickets were sold in record 2 minutes! This is their moment for the year, they have to come up with something big.


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2013)

icon is noticeable... iamrich was a $999 app, that sold only because the icon said iamrich. say there is a game with two versions, everything in the two versions is identical, except the icon. one icon says free! and another icon does not have free! on it, which will you prefer? ofc it matters

some of it is really bad, the native youtube app on 5.x does not have the youtube icon, but an icon of some old tv.

anyway, it's not the icons only, it's also the start screen, the notification panel, and every native apple app.


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2013)

^that interface is very ugly


----------



## quagmire (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be &amp;quot;Black, White And Flat All Over&amp;quot;*



Gearbox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/flat-design.jpg



This so original and unexpected.. 

Colourful Live Tiles - Windows has been there, done that..

Customisable Widgets - Android has been there, done that..

Apple comes in copies the design patents it, eventually to be praised by critics like:



> Apple have continually shown the entire industry how to design, manufacture and execute both hardware and software to the highest level achievable at a particular point in time.



The following is not iOS 7, just speculating it might look like this:



Spoiler



*cdns.designmodo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/flat-ui-free-large1.jpg


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be &quot;Black, White And Flat All Over&quot;*

Apple going the Windows way?
Its time Apple is sued from Microsoft.


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jony Ive's iOS 7 To Be &quot;Black, White And Flat All Over&quot;*

lets wait and watch whats in iOS 7.


----------

